# Nimi 3/1



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hitting Nimi tomorrow around 3pm.

Going deep first. Hopefully into something bigger than panfish.

Anyone target bass through the ice successfully?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I caught a monster largemouth last week ..but I wasn't exactly targeting bass....though from what iv heard...when targeting bass..thru ice, keep the presentation small, just like you would panfish.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Tipups N shiners


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks.

I was gonna jig a maggot tipped pimple, and dead stick a minnow.

If I don't get them, I'll move gradually closer to the west side of the grass islands. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I plan on going out tomorrow dont know what time though. May be taking a first timer with me Would like to get him some fish.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm heading sunday morning.i always caught bass in c-5.even got a 10lber tru the ice in 2003.wich is now hanging on tthe wall.lol. pinmin and minnows i did well on.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Jigging spoon and dropper with waxie is also a good bet for largemouth


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be at Nimmy Saturday afternoon, 3/1... not sure location...C5, Pizza Bay or South End


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Ended up going off the campground 1 to 3 plenty of fish to be caught but hard to find a keeper. Ended up going home with two redears one was a nice size. Didnt catch one crappie and the only perch i got was maybe 2". Friend didnt come come but my daughter did for her first time and seemed to love it.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

We were on the ice at C-5 from 7:30 to 1 pm. Caught a few crappie, only 3 keepers, and a bunch of gills. All were caught using red maggots on small jigs. in 5-7 FOW.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished 3:30pm to 7pm

Moved from dam to small grass island.

Only used larger baits.

Caught 1 fat 9inch perch and 1 3lb channel cat. Both on jig+minnow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.ill give it a shot 3-2-14 in the am.clam 2000 out from main st ramp.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Son, Nathan fished Pizza Bay (NW Corner) from 2pm till dark. Very slow bite. He only caught a handleful of keeper Gills, but another ice fisherman gave him a dozen Crappie.

He took his *Red Eskimo Wide 1 Flip Shanty* that he bought (used) this past week. 

I gotta say, I'm very impressed with Eskimo's quality in comparison to our* Blue Clam Nanook.*


----------

